# question



## zig_n_zag87 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello, i bough my first set of rats today, they are both white and black females called molly and milly. I know that rats are not supposed to have saw dust in their cage, so mine are currently on wooden pelleted cat litter, which the lady in the shop i bought them from said was the best thing. The only problem is its really noisy where they are running all over it. Is there something safe that i could put over the top of the cat litter to make it quiter? Thanks for any help.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I use Carefresh bedding. I'm not sure what it's made of without going to check, but it's like lumps of cardboard. I can get it from most pet shops.

If you don't want to change your bedding, you could try unprinted paper kitchen towels (don't use toilet paper because it's dusty). You may find that your rats make a little nest out of them, though, but it's worth a try. You will also will need to change them quite often, as they are not tailored for absorbing pee smells, like bedding is.

I think your best/easiest option is to change the type of bedding you use. :lol:


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Honetly i like Donnaks idea best, something i do it i'll lay town towls or old shirts and they are nice and quiet. Then when i'm doing washing and i have other animal related items to wash i'll wash them then .


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Honetly i like Donnaks idea best, something i do it i'll lay town towls or old shirts and they are nice and quiet. Then when i'm doing washing and i have other animal related items to wash i'll wash them then .


----------



## nerdchick (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok, the wood pellets can actually be dangerous. I reccommend getting better bedding. Carefresh is good, but you need to freeze it. You can get Yesterday's News in the cat section of the pet store and that stuff is great. Other people like eco bedding and I like Kaytee Comfort litter or whatever it's called, but it does need to be frozen. 

-Caty


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Why would they be dangerous nerdy? Aspen wood pellets are fine as bedding as far as I know.


----------



## wafflepeep (Jan 20, 2007)

maybe you could buy some towels that are just reserved for your rats that way they are able to be washed in the washing machine and in the long run its less money (you don't have to buy more bedding every few weeks) the towels would be quieter and softer and wouldn't scatter if your have a wire cage.


----------

